# Hail Bezos!



## Gunther Slaus (Dec 27, 2020)

Who doesn't love this man. He is the future of business. Everyone show your love for Bezos, richest man on Earth.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

When did you get deactivated?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear is more interested in his ex-wife. She still has fur on her head, which means she is not as sickly. Also, she is reportedly generous, and thus might be willing to share her food.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Gunther Slaus said:


> Who doesn't love this man. He is the future of business. Everyone show your love for Bezos, richest man on Earth.


If you're from Holland, tell me what sound the cows make there?


----------



## Gunther Slaus (Dec 27, 2020)

Illini said:


> When did you get deactivated?


I stopped working Lyft and Uber. Never worked for Amazon but what an honour it would be to work for the Great and Magnificent Bezos.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you're from Holland, tell me what sound the cows make there?
> 
> View attachment 539223


Boo. Also, they are black and white. Anything else?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you're from Holland, tell me what sound the cows make there?
> 
> View attachment 539223


It's probably Holland, MI.


----------



## Gunther Slaus (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Gunther Slaus said:


> Boo. Also, they are black and white. Anything else?


Alright, you could've Googled that. Who taught you how to drive on the left side of the road, your mother, or your father?


----------



## Gunther Slaus (Dec 27, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Alright, you could've Googled that. Who taught you how to drive on the left side of the road, your mother, or your father?


Are you Dutch? My father taught me and yes we drive on the left like most countries. We are not a British Commonwealth. I answered pretty quickly for someone that googled something.


----------

